# Bad experience with the groomer



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all,

Well, I wanted to share my experience with Mia's 3rd grooming visit at Petco. First of all, I just had her groomed 3 weeks ago, but her hair was starting to get some really bad mats, so I decided to get a very low puppy cut (top knot included since she hates to wear the bands). Well, I dropped her off at 8 am this morning and when I had not received a call by noon, I figured that things were not going too well. Then around 12:30, I received a call to pick her up and the groomer stated that Mia gave them a really hard time and even tried to bite them. She said that if this behavior continued that she would refer me to a vet's office to get her groomed. 

Mia has been acting a bit aggressive lately and I'm not sure why. I have not tried any training yet, but I guess I should. Mia is 29 weeks now and I really want to get her behavior under control. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and God Bless!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my. Do you depend only on groomers? We have a routine where every single day, I sit down and brush the dogs in the late afternoon. I am gentle and they thoroughly enjoy this time together. You absolutely must get her accustomed to grooming at home. Go slow, make it pleasant and treat generously for good behavior. Since you decided to have a Maltese, you automatically made a commitment to groom her daily. Consider this...you visit your hair stylist once a month or less...but you shampoo your hair, your comb it and style it everyday. Your Malt needs some daily grooming. Make it easy and treat generously. In case you don't know it...mats HURT. The hair tangles up and pulls the skin. You simply cannot depend on going to a groomer even in three weeks. Your Malt needs daily care. My Malt is in full coat and I am horrified to imagine what a mess she would be if I went one week without brushing her. I have other dogs who have puppy cuts and I only need to brush them every three or four days. I have never ever gone three weeks without thorough brushing. I will be happy to offer any other advice you may want...for now, brush gently...treat generously. Oh, and get yourself a Maden brush.


----------



## MyMalteseLovesMe (Aug 5, 2011)

*Bad experience with the Groomer*

As a groomer and owner of 6 long haired dogs I can not STRESS ENOUGH that a salon grooming session is only ONE step of the grooming process. As a groomer I have wanted to pull my hair out at people who bring their dog to me full of tangles and knots and get mad at me because I had to shave their dog. HUMANITY BEFORE VANITY is the groomers modo. If you are going to have a maltese, yorkie, bichon, poodle, shitzu, ect the grooming process of ownership starts with YOU! You must, must,must comb your dog out AT LEAST every other day. I own 5 yorkies, a maltese and an Italian Spinone (large longer wire coat breed). They all require DAILY combing sessions. I also have a ritual. Everynite while watching tv they all pile in bed with me I lay out a towel and each one gets combed out and new ponies and bows. It only takes me a FEW MINUTES! My dogs LOVE TO BE GROOMED! They will fall asleep while I groom them. They didn't always enjoy it as puppies they would fight me especially my maltese she's honery! lol Using a mat splitter at home on mats also helps a ton so you dont pull their hair invest in a good one I use the green safari brand also get a good quality metal comb with fine and finer blades on it. If she fights you put some peanut butter on her nose so she associates grooming with treats. She will soon start to enjoy grooming if you do it everyday. Just remember to be calm and assertive with her. You are the pack leader, if you give her the power to be pack leader NO ONE will ever be able to groom her. The reason why the salon would reffer you to a vet's office is because they are going to medicate her! She doen't need it! She is young enough to turn this all around! Good luck and be assertive! B)


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

No, I comb her twice a day (I'm home with her....not presently working outside of the house that is). She used to tolerate it better when she was younger, but lately not so much. I waited to get her first grooming until after she had all of her puppy shots and the groomers at Petco felt that I should have started her when she was younger. That was their first complaint when I took her in at 20 weeks. Then, they said that I should not give her a bath in between grooming visits because I would dry her skin out, no matter what kind of shampoo I used. I knew that this did not have to be true, because I have given her a weekly bath every since I had her and I've done that with all of my past babies (I always had toy Poodles in the past). 

I'm not sure why her hair started to tangle so easily. The groomer said that it could be a change in texture with the adult hair coming in. Two days after her grooming 3 weeks ago, she had already started to mat in the areas that I had them to detangle. I would comb her at night and she would wake up with matted hair under her neck area (toward each side). Even though I bathe her weekly, Mia still reacts badly when I bathe her and comb her. The groomer told me to not talk to her as I comb her and I tried that, but it didn't help. Whenever I tried to put her top knot up, she gave me the hardest time. She's good with using her training pads and knows what "go potty" means, but will not cooperate with any aspect of the grooming process.


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to say that my DH feels that I am too "soft" with Mia and that she knows that she can get away with things with me, so she does. This is my first time having behavior issues with any of my pets and I think that my Poodles were more mild tempered than Mia. She's starting to even bark at other dogs/people when I walk her. She's only 3 lbs and she's barking at big dogs. I am working getting her to tame that behavior as well.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They do go through stages I find. 29 weeks is still very young. With Lola, she was really quite difficult to groom for a long time. She never bit, but was most uncooperative, wriggling and going for the comb/brush. I bought the small pink grooming table that was suggested on here, with the noose attached. That helped a lot, also the groomers third arm to hold the hairdryer. That gave me much better control. I thought it was me..... but Penny has been an absolute dream to groom. Lola is over 2 now and I no longer need to use the table top grooming table/arm, but I find the groomers third arm invaluable. She still doesn't like it, and still struggles a bit for her legs, but a lot more manageable. Every time she is good, treat..... maybe have some special ones only for grooming time. 

Going through some routine training before grooming, like sits, downs etc. helped put Lola in the mood for doing what she was told too. 

My Penny is barking her little head off at other dogs while out too. Little monkey. She is also tiny. I know this will pass, because Lola did this too for a while, whatever I did to stop it worked and she is calm and fine now. I know with mine it is part nervous, part wanting to check them out. I treat the quiet, try and catch and distract as soon as I see another dog, and walk smartly away. When she is more relaxed she can greet the smaller ones.

Just stay firm but kind, it will get better.
An ultra clean coat doesn't mat nearly so much. Try a different shampoo and conditioner maybe. I use the Pure Paws line and find it very good. Will still get matting with harnesses or a coat that hasn't been washed quickly enough though. I do all my own grooming, partly because the coat needs so much maintenance that it is just easier for me as soon as the coat starts to tangle to pop them straight in the bath. 

Ok I am rambling, it is early here, Lol.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I disagree with the groomer that she should have been at the groomer earlier than 20 weeks. Some puppies are just a pain for grooming but if she is getting aggressive, you might want to find another groomer other than Petco that is willing to take a bit of extra time with her because I am sure Petco just wants to get the dogs as quickly as possible and that might be more traumatic for Mia. Or learn to do it yourself. I also don't agree with no bathing in between grooming visits, you won't dry her skin out. She definitely could be going through coat transition and that does cause more matting. Is she scratching her ears? That can cause a lot of that side neck matting. And like Maureen mentioned, the pink grooming table top from Petedge in invaluable for uncooperative puppies. What is the purpose behind not talking to your dog during grooming? I don't agree with that either, LOL. 

How is she out in public? With other small dogs? (other than barking) How old was she when you got her? If she was sold too early, she could have missed out on some crucial lessons they learn from mom and littermates and may not have gotten the socialization she needed. A lot of mine bark at bigger dogs, they think they are so much bigger than they are!

It's not too late to sign up for puppy and basic manners classes! Just try to find one that also has small dogs enrolled and not just larger breeds. Good luck!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mine get matts overnight ~ :HistericalSmiley: I cut them out. It's funny, of all the dogs, coming and going, LBB has the BEST coat. He rarely gets a matt.


Coby gets eye boogers overnite. So badly, his eyes will be glued shut.

I have mine shaved down, everytime. Much easier for me, and them.:thumbsup:

There is no way I can brush 9-12 dogs daily.


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks to all for weighing in. I am going to check into the grooming table and a different shampoo/conditioner. I also started working with her on some simple commands just last night and today she listened and looked at me as if she understood (I told her to sit). I think I need to work with her more in this way. 

As for her behavior around other dogs, she just barks. She really hasn't had the opportunity to be around anyone but my husband, my son, and myself, so she's not very socialized. Perhaps that could be an issue as well. I got her from her breeder when she was 11.5 weeks old. She came to us acting as if she had known us....very friendly. As I mentioned, she never enjoys her bath time. She stays really clean because I let her get her exercise a lot inside because when she walks outside she gets really stained/dirty and she would need a bath after each trip outside. Even though she is cute, I prefer her with more hair and a top knot. The groomer cut her really close to the skin because of her behavior. I hope she goes back quickly. In the meantime, I am going to work on her behavior and also look for another groomer that will be willing to spend more time with her. I definitely am not having her sedated for grooming purposes.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I've heard both good and (very) bad comments about Petco. I'm sure it depends on the one you go to. They may not be the most experienced groomers, either. I would ask people with dogs where they go, or even ask your vet for a referral. Better yet, if you can find a mobile groomer, that's the best way to go, imo. I used to take Bonnie to a very 'chi chi' boutique for her grooms. The last time I brought her there, she tried to wriggle away from the groomer as he took her from me and said - oh, she'll be fine once I put her in the cage. I took her home and never brought her back. I was lucky enough to find a groomer who comes to our apartment and bathes her in the kitchen sink and grooms her on the counter. Much less stressful for her, since she's at home and no cages! When I comb her (every 2-3 days because she's in a shorter cut), she's pretty good because by now (she's 10) she knows that she gets an extra special treat when we're done.

As far as training, I agree that you should find a puppy class, esp with smaller dogs. It's really fun and so good for you and your pup, because training goes both ways, lol. I found that we really bonded during training. In fact, we didn't take the intermediate training until Bonnie was over a year old, and she did great. But, the sooner, the better, to stop unwanted behavior.


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, thanks for responding. There are a couple of mobile groomers in the area, who drive to your house and groom them right in your driveway. I'll have to cheak online to see if they have been rated by customers. 

As short as her hair is, I'm sure that I will have time to find a better groomer. I knew that Mia's legs were really thin, but I had no idea that she was so small. The hair made her appear "chubby". Now, without the hair, she looks skinny and tall, even though she's only 7 inches tall and 3 lbs. As soon as my son helps me get the pictures posted, I'll share pictures of my little baby. 

By the way, I just love this site....always some helpful information and the cutest babies to look at.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have the cash or the trust in groomers to take Zooey to a professional, so I groom her at home. I find it extremely easy. I bathe her once very 1-2 weeks and clip her every 4 weeks. I brush her every few days. She doesn't love it around her hind end, but she is very cooperative, and she always looks forward to treats afterward!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you trying little treats as you groom? Only for good behaviour. Also, teach her sit and down. It's a help to teach her to lay on her back in your lap to gain trust with her. Go over her teeth with your fingers to get her use to something in her mouth besides food. Training is a slow process but worth it. Your pup is young and still small so you need lots of patience.


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

No, I have not been giving treats, but I will start. In fact, I really had not given any treats to her after my vet told me to be careful not to give her too much to eat, because she doesn't want her weight to become an issue since she has such small legs. I had only given her a little yogurt and raw carrots to snack on from time to time. But, now I see that it can be benefical in training to actually give her a treat, to reward her good behavior. I guess I might be the one behind Mia's issues. But, I'm learning and I definitely am going to put these methods suggested into practice. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I groom Twinkie myself, after having a groomer cover up a nick with white powder, I had told her he was wiggly that day. After I asked if everything went ok, and she said yes. I would have understood if she had told me, but she didn't. Now we go to the Pet Food Express for the self wash and do some trimming there and at home.

The only time he gets "junk food" after grooming, he knows he gets a little piece of pupperoni when we are done. And if I forget to give him a piece, he sits in front of the treat jar and just waits.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jas-malt said:


> No, I have not been giving treats, but I will start. In fact, I really had not given any treats to her after my vet told me to be careful not to give her too much to eat, because she doesn't want her weight to become an issue since she has such small legs. I had only given her a little yogurt and raw carrots to snack on from time to time. But, now I see that it can be benefical in training to actually give her a treat, to reward her good behavior. I guess I might be the one behind Mia's issues. But, I'm learning and I definitely am going to put these methods suggested into practice.
> 
> Thanks so much!


There are a lot of very high quality treats out there. Crystal's shop, Pampered Paws Boutique, carries some excellent treats. And, I wouldn't worry about her gaining much weight - you only need a tiny piece of something yummy for her to get the idea. She's still a puppy and filling out. I give Bonnie, on an average day, 3-4 itty bitty treats. When we were training, of course, she got more, but then, the treats were even broken up to be smaller.

Raw carrots, frozen green beans and apples are also great (and healthy) treats.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jas-malt said:


> No, I have not been giving treats, but I will start. In fact, I really had not given any treats to her after my vet told me to be careful not to give her too much to eat, because she doesn't want her weight to become an issue since she has such small legs. I had only given her a little yogurt and raw carrots to snack on from time to time. But, now I see that it can be benefical in training to actually give her a treat, to reward her good behavior. I guess I might be the one behind Mia's issues. But, I'm learning and I definitely am going to put these methods suggested into practice.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi there! I have always done my own grooming, I just can't tramatize my precious Maltese by leaving them in a noisey, busy, strange environment. I may not do as well as a pro, but they look good when I finish, and I can take my time and not scare them.
Snacks: I get a nice big box of multi-grain Cheerios for treats - they love them and they are actually healthy for the little darlings. Very inexpensive too for such a grand supply of them!

I give each one a cheerio when they are successful doing their business outside, it has really helped train them.

I give a cheerio during grooming, like after cutting nails, that helps. Also, let your baby see, sniff the brush, comb, anything you use on her so she relaxes.

My breeder told me how to remove mats; using a soft slicker brush and spray the mat with a detangler, gently work the mat out against your fingers with this slicker, it really is very easy. Just start at the downside of the mat and it works out pretty quick. Always spritz the coat with water or detangler before brushing, don't brush a dry coat. I use Mane & Tail Shine On to spray on the mats to work out and litely on the coat to brush, it's wonderful and has a great fragerance. The mats practically slide out. It feels oily but has no oil in it. It's clear, in a small 4 oz. bottle. Only place locally I can find it is Drug Emporium (in human hair care section.)

Just be patient with your baby and get those treats out, they work wonders.


----------



## Bella Mia (Sep 11, 2011)

As a groomer and owner of maltese since I was 16, I'm now in my 50's and been a professional groomer for over 30 years. Many owners don't realize that Maltese blow their puppy coat between 6 months and 18 months all puppys do this at different ages but this is when I see most of the vicioius matting, since they have the coat length already and when the puppy coat falls out if it isn't brushed away daily it will clump and mat and heaven forbid most owners will bath thinking this is the answer to get the mats to fall out. As earlier posts mention spend quality time on your own working with your baby in your lap if needed, to encourage that bonding and brushing time. Get a good quality metal comb for finish work, and find a good groomer at a salon. Sadly most groomers at pet smart are trained by pet smart with a couple weeks of training and sent out on the floor to learn on your pets. A good groomer is like a hair stylist if your good you will work in a private salon where you can command your talent to be compensated approprately. Ask your friends who they recommend most pet stylist will have a portfolio of pets they have done and will be more than happy to show you their talents as well as any grooming shows or contest they have participated in. The grooming industry is no longer a back room profession, we have many seminars and contests we participate in to stay current on styles and tweak our skills. A true groomer is in it for life and it shows. It may take some time to find the perfect groomer as a lot of people are in it for the money and you will see them for only a few years till they burn out. Truly it is a labor of love as it does take patience and love of animals. Just don't be afraid to ask to see their work and again ask your friends as my business has grown only by referrals I have never needed a ad in the phone book to promote my business. May you all enjoy your beautiful little fur babies.


----------

